# cannot access website



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

I have a website I am unable to open, it is related to work, and so I see no reason why this should happen. (as opposed to a private site) I ran spybot/adaware, virus scan and every other test I could. Everything comes up clean. I overrode cookies for that site, always allowing them, and put it in my safe zone. I am not running a firewall, and have turned antivirus off. All my IE patches/updates are on, as well as for my os. (windows me).
I called a friend on the same ISP, who was able to access the page no problem. Here is a hijack log if it helps. Thank you so much for any help you can give. I am stumped!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:47:31 AM, on 18/03/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\C STUFF\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.ca/0SEENCA/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ca.msn.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Belithrawien
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Misc
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Regshave] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hispeed.rogers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.local528.ca
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37863.1146296296
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/scandl_cnry.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {01020304-0506-0708-090A-0B0C0D0E0F08} - http://messenger.yahoo.com/maintenance/patch.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/08782c699924e5d9e401/netzip/RdxIE601.cab

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I assume you are referring to the union site then...Do a search for hosts. pen it with notepad and see if the site is listed. If so remove it from the list and save any changes then reboot.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Also delete temp files, offline content as well as cookies.


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Hi- In the past 3 months we have suddenly been unable to get to websites that we have been going to religiously for the last 4 years. I have contacted the websites and MSN to no avail. I get This Page Cannot Be Displayed, cannot find server or DNS error and have done all the fixes everyone has suggested in the past. Today a 4th website is now suddenly inaccessible and we were just there 2 days ago. I have tried different dial up numbers with no positive results. I have read and read and read everything on this problem and I am beginning to think it is time to Delete MSN from my computer and try something else.
When I right click on This page cannot be displayed and click properties this is what the URL has next to it (see below) and I wondered if this has a clue in it to anything - MSN didn't seem to think so or give a rip. Your forums are great Thank You

res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL/dnserror.htm#http://www.prudential.com/

OS is Win98 with IE6,sp1


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

I did as suggested, no luck ...

I deleted the hosts file (backed up first) still no luck.

did a dns lookup, added to trusted zone, no luck again..

if you have any further help, I would appreciate it very much.
Thank you


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

the issue has been resolved. i was able to access the site once I went to start > run > regsvr32 urlmon.dll, which for some odd reason worked, i wanted to pass that on, and thank you for all the timely help.


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Out of interest sake since I am having a similar problem, what is regsvr32 urlmon.dll and how did you know to run it. Thank you.


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

sorry i was not clear. you just go to start > run and type in 
regsvr32 urlmon.dll, and for myself anyway it resolved the problem, i am not as smart as the great techs on the site, who can probably offer a better explanation than that urlmon monitors web addresses ( universal resource locator ) and if it becomes damaged, missing or whatever, you could have trouble accessing sites... as it redirects to your own hard drive like a busy signal.....kind of overly simplistic but my knowledge is limited. hopefully someone far more educated than I will do it justice


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Quit all programs that are running.
Click Start, and then click Run.
Type regsvr32 urlmon.dll, and then click OK.
When you receive the "DllRegisterServer in urlmon.dll succeeded" message, click OK.
If this does not resolve the problem then do these as well.
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
regsvr32 Msjava.dll
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
regsvr32 Browseui.dll
regsvr32 Shell32.dll


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

If this is not my problem ---- would it hurt to run this anyway? I am running Win98 OS. Many thanks for your patience. This has been such a pain in the neck problem for months and I seem to be losing ground everyday, i.e., more and more sites not able to be accessed.


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Mobo- when you get a chance could you answer my post of 3/21/04 6:40pm Many thanks


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Urlmon.dll is a file that contains functions used by Microsoft OLE and used for linking like Hyperlinks..what we did was reregister it with outlook so it would be notified when you click a link to open internet explorer. Think of the file acting like a bridge between IE and OE

Hope that helps.


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Thank you. kc


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Mobo-------- The more I do, the more problems I seem to run into. I did the "Run" thing for all the regsvr32....... you suggested and everything went well until I got to regsvr32 Shell32.dll. I got a message back that said, "regsvr32 Shell32.dll loaded, but the DllRegisterServer entry point was not found. DllRegisterServer may not be exported, or a corrupt version of Shell32.dll may be in memory. Consider using PView(?) to detect and remove it." Could you please help, I do not know what PView is and don't know how to go about fixing this. Thank you.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

No don't worry about that I shouldn't have given you that command for millenium so there isn't any problem there..


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Mobo - My windows OS is 98 and I am using IE V6 SP1---- does that change anything? Thank you. Also, for whatever it is worth, I do not use Outlook Express or Instant Messenger


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What browser are you using ?


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

I access the internet with MSN and am using Internet Explorer Version 6


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Go to add/remove programs and highlight internet explorer 6 in the menu and click"Remove" . This should bring up three options, one of which is to repair. Try is. If that doesn't work you can remove internet explorer 6 altogether and reload it..


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Thank you Mobo - I did a repair on IE last weekend and was thinking about reloading IE too. Do I just remove IE from the Add/Remove programs list or is there an uninstall for it? Do all the security patches remain useful or do I have to download them again? Sorry to sound so dense. Thanks


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=293907


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Has the problem been resolved ?


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

Not sure yet. I went to the website you suggested and I am still reading through it. I need to check and see if I have an earlier version of IE -- will return asap


----------



## kc_in_kazoo (May 21, 2002)

For some reason, in my Add/Remove programs, there is No other version of Internet Explorer, therefore, if I remove it how do I get back to the Internet to install it if I do not have a browser.

Win98 MSN-ISP IE6sp1-browser 
compaq presario circa "99


----------



## mjsigns (Nov 30, 2004)

:up: :up: :up: 
Came here with the problem of getting to a website, and followed Mobo's advice to run "regsvr32 urlmon.dll" and my problem was quickly solved. I have been beating my head agains the walls trying to get to "Bass Pro Shops" and now I am there          

Thanks Mobo


----------

